# Hey Man, My Nuts Itch!!



## Matt308 (Sep 17, 2007)

Will you scratch my nuts?


----------



## cougar32d (Sep 17, 2007)

wtf, that was hilarious!!!!!


----------



## timshatz (Sep 17, 2007)

That was funny.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 17, 2007)

That was funny (but also very irritating I'm sure)


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## ccheese (Sep 17, 2007)

Cops are mean ! Why don't they un-handcuff him and let him scratch 
his nuts ? No sympathy !

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 17, 2007)

What a dope


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 17, 2007)

ahhhhhhhahahahahahaha That was funny


----------



## Maestro (Sep 18, 2007)

I remember seeing that on TV a few years ago... Even the cops have a hard time remaining serious.


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Sep 18, 2007)




----------



## Bf109_g (Sep 18, 2007)




----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 18, 2007)




----------



## Becca (Sep 18, 2007)

you guys kill me. YEAH, I know..its MY fault. I looked!


----------



## Hollywood (Sep 18, 2007)

Pyronate A200 will end his suffering..........(de-lousing agent)..... CRABS!!!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 20, 2007)

Or a nightstick


----------

